# Favorite brand of pouch



## victorydrywall

Hello to my rockin' brothers out there! Wondering what brand of pouches you all swear by. I'm an Occidental Leather guy myself. I've had Oxy's for about 6 years, before that the "standard" WalBoard tool pouch and whatever fastener bag the supply shop had hanging next to the WalBoard pouches. Saw my Oxy's for the first time on my first day of commercial work. I thought to myself, I need those pouches. In my opinion, best pouches around.


----------



## Arey85

same here.. they last forever. ive had mine for about 8 or 9 years. i have two sets. one for framing/roofing/remodeling. and one for drywall. with the maguires and the like...you go through at least one a year. Better to spend the money and get something that lasts.


----------



## DSJOHN

Ive had mine since 1996 best out there


----------



## Kiwiman

Irwin electricians half pouch (with a few modifications). holds most of my smaller knives up to the 6" broadknife, hammer, pencil, tape measure, stanley knife, screwdriver....Not all at the same time tho.


----------



## Checkers

Bob's Leather RBC - 66044 Commercial Sheetrock Bags
Buy them, and you will never go back to anything else. He thought about everything!
http://www.bobsleather.com/Products/drywall.htm

















Also an LCL cordless drill holster in the back for holding my cordless router!


----------



## tricounty dwall

never heard of oxys. All we see around here are wallboard and they dont last me but a year or so. I end up putting a piece of lattice in the botton because my knive eats a hole in them. Where can u buy oxys or a different brand?


----------



## DSJOHN

OCCIDENTAL LEATHER---Duluth used to sell them I,ll check the web!!!


----------



## PainterJoe

*Late to the conversation, but . . .*

FYI:
*http://www.DuluthTrading.com*www.DuluthTrading.com
is the best place to get your belt.
I swear by Occidental.
-
However, I have to admit that Checkers' pictures in comment #5 show a mighty fine pouch and belt from bobsleather.
-
_______________
-
Roofing Indianapolis is a full-time job, too.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

I prefer the Graber Harness and Saddlery. They are made in America by the Amish craftsmen. They are about the same price as Occidental Leather.


----------



## Drywall_King

I use a winroc labled Caddilac pouch and a side pouch that i cant remember.. it holds everything i never waste time looking for stuff and my tools are allways at hand:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

....


----------



## Checkers

SlimPickins said:


> I just found this guy online. Since my Occidentals have about sh!t the bed, I'm in the market for something new.
> 
> http://www.bobsleather.com/
> 
> You don't get more Ma&Pa than "bob's leather":thumbsup:



Slim, you're a ****, read ^UP^
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/favorite-brand-pouch-1397/#post15831


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> Slim, you're a ****, read ^UP^
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/favorite-brand-pouch-1397/#post15831


Haha! :lol: I'm not a ****, but I just might be an idiot! It has been so long since I read this I didn't even notice. DOH! 

Well, since you recommend them, they MUST be good (that rather does make sound like a **** now doesn't it)


----------



## A smooth finish

What have you guys found to be best for the holding screws side of the pouch. I run into the problem of doing many different jobs and needing different screws and mixing them together. Never seems to go well.


----------



## SlimPickins

A smooth finish said:


> What have you guys found to be best for the holding screws side of the pouch. I run into the problem of doing many different jobs and needing different screws and mixing them together. Never seems to go well.


Organization?

But seriously, it's a problem when you're framing steel studs and then you hang the drywall then you screw down some treated lumber outside and then you install a cabinet and then you make a sleeper floor in a closet and then you.......yeah, fasteners get mixed up pretty fast. And a bag with lots of pouches gets filled up so fast you'd think you were a pack mule heading down to Phantom Ranch.


----------



## A smooth finish

Ya You know the pain.


----------



## ubcguy89

I have an AWP electricians pouch to hold my tools (snips, knife, mini flat bar, sharpie, pencil, 4 in 1 screwdriver, circle cutter, jab saw, tape, 5 in 1 bar, linesmans, and one nail set). I have an AWP hammer holder for my hatchet, and an AWP nail pouch all of them tanned leather


----------



## Mountain Man

Occidential Leather all the way!! With suspenders!! I'm not a full Time hanger anymore and thankful. But every now and then I gotta put up some board. I still use em for corner bead cuz ya we still use plain old metal bead. I've had the same bags for ten years, but I think I'm ready for another pair. It's gonna have to be Occidential again!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ubcguy89 said:


> I have an AWP electricians pouch to hold my tools (snips, knife, mini flat bar, sharpie, pencil, 4 in 1 screwdriver, circle cutter, jab saw, tape, 5 in 1 bar, linesmans, and one nail set). I have an AWP hammer holder for my hatchet, and an AWP nail pouch all of them tanned leather


No mini stone sharpener:blink::blink:

Whats with you young bucks these days:whistling2:


----------



## harvv

2buckcanuck said:


> No mini stone sharpener:blink::blink:
> 
> Whats with you young bucks these days:whistling2:


Ive been carryin one for the past 2 yrs :thumbup: gives some life back to the blade before it dies on ya!


----------



## ubcguy89

2buckcanuck said:


> No mini stone sharpener:blink::blink:
> 
> Whats with you young bucks these days:whistling2:


Actually I do carry one, in my nail pouch, along with a speed square and electrical tape, one pony clamp, and two vice grop c clamps. :rockon:


----------



## gordie

Drywall_King said:


> I use a winroc labled Caddilac pouch and a side pouch that i cant remember.. it holds everything i never waste time looking for stuff and my tools are allways at hand:thumbsup:


I'm with you on this one Caddilac all the way I've got the four bagger with the bigger pouches though . 

I buy cell phone case and tape them with tuck tape for a sheath for the knife because they cut the sh#t out of my 60$ tool holder and i found on a site a plastic sheath for my saw pricless I.M.O.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Heres my set up Gordie That Old marshall town pouch lasted me a good many years with some help from a few staples the sparkeys left laying around..I do miss my 4 pouch nail bag tho..My last one tore up way too soon..They just don't make cowhide like they use too...:whistling2: I really like your cell phone case modification:yes:


----------



## moore

My hanging box... 

You use carpenters pencils don't cha Gordie?
Try out the old beginners pencils..The big round ones ya used in grade school..I love em..But then:whistling2: I dropped out in the third grade so there really the only pencil I've ever used..:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie

Yep looks like a good kit Moore very similar to to my hand tool bag.
Ive got another bag for my drills and roughters though.Me and my bro got 2 dewalt roughters and 3 hilti cordless 1 corded hilti for screwing off at the end.

Hey is there a thread that could tell me how to do pics on here? I got a black berry bold I'm dieing to post some pics like the big guy's on here.:blink:

O ya do you board those projects your doing by your self? or do you hire a grunt to help out? you work sure looks good man.:thumbup1:


----------



## gordie

O yea your right all i use is carpenter pencils it's kind of stupid I'm able to wright pretty legible on drywall with those pencils then i go to right my bill with a pen and it's a big ordeal.

:jester:


----------



## harvv

gordie said:


> O yea your right all i use is carpenter pencils it's kind of stupid I'm able to wright pretty legible on drywall with those pencils then i go to right my bill with a pen and it's a big ordeal.
> 
> :jester:


:laughing:


----------



## harvv

Do you guys use collated guns gordie? 

And for pouches i just got an oxy recently and love it....perfect setup ergonomically compared to the cheapos ive had that fall apart. Last one actually had a huge hole in it right at the belt loop the day i bought it that i didnt realize...took it back the next day and couldnt get any money back.


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> Yep looks like a good kit Moore very similar to to my hand tool bag.
> Ive got another bag for my drills and roughters though.Me and my bro got 2 dewalt roughters and 3 hilti cordless 1 corded hilti for screwing off at the end.
> 
> Hey is there a thread that could tell me how to do pics on here? I got a black berry bold I'm dieing to post some pics like the big guy's on here.:blink:
> 
> O ya do you board those projects your doing by your self? or do you hire a grunt to help out? you work sure looks good man.:thumbup1:


 I sub out most of my hanging,,The smaller jobs I'll hang myself .
Tomorrow I start a 60 board basement It will take me and Tuco [my lift]atleast two days to get it up.:thumbsup: The h/o hung and tried to finish the bath himself then threw his hat out the window
he loaded it with 54x12 4x8 and 4x12s chit in the way everywhere!!! I try to spare the hangers these kinda jobs.


----------



## betterdrywall

I got the best nailbag/pouch the dayum thing runs away from me everytime I try to pick it up. haven't had to hang board in along time


----------



## betterdrywall

simple tool boxes work for me


----------



## Rockerchris

I know this thread is kind of old but thought I would chime in anyway. 








I love my Oxy!

Also Duluth makes a nice bag (I think its called "the big house") nice for screw gun, router, kicker, glue gun etc. As well as all my smaller stuff.


----------



## ubcguy89

2buckcanuck said:


> No mini stone sharpener:blink::blink:
> 
> Whats with you young bucks these days:whistling2:


I forgot a few tools on the list, a 5-1 bar, speed square, electrical tape, beater chisel (never would I use one of my good ones) and even though I have a mini stone sharpener I rarely use it only when doing junk ceiling tile


----------

